# Forum Log On



## Joegod (Aug 25, 2004)

9 out of 10 times when logging in to the forum, it doesn't sign me in - even though I know I'm entering the user id and password correctly - first time [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Give your id and password and ill try for you


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

tick the box for 'always logged on' next time (assuming you are using your own, private PC).


----------



## Joegod (Aug 25, 2004)

Cheers - just worked out it only happens on my laptop and not the desk top PC (?).

Ticked the box - now always logged in


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Joegod said:


> Ticked the box - now always logged in


There will come a time when this is actually true! 

Or so your missus will claim anyway :lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Joegod said:
> 
> 
> > Ticked the box - now always logged in
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

"What do you do on there?" or "You better post that in the Flame Room" have become familiar comments from the girlfriend over recent months.


----------

